# Megaloremmius leo (Ooooo... pretty...)



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

A red tree spider just chillin. Some websites says it might spit venom?  

http://www.bluechameleon.org/Forum Pics 2007/Red tree spider, Andasibe.jpg


----------



## rvtjonny (Aug 19, 2009)

wow!!  i like the the looks of it, i want one. but the spitting thing :?


----------



## TheTyro (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow......can't say I've ever seen a picture of one of those before. That's really amazing looking. Kind of looks like a Muppet!


----------



## jimdemonic (Aug 19, 2009)

muppet!! Awesome!


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 19, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## buthus (Aug 19, 2009)

hey! thats fantastic    Wher'd ya find it?


----------



## Venom (Aug 19, 2009)

buthus said:


> hey! thats fantastic    Wher'd ya find it?


He, um, "liberated" the photo from here:

http://www.dimijianimages.com/More-p19-Madagascar-p6/Megaloremmius-leo-spider-Madagascar-gallery.htm

ZergFront, lifting photos is not allowed in the AB rules. I LOVE the photo, and the animal is fascinating...but next time link to it, or get permission.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh ok, sorry. I'll link for now on except my flickr/photobucket(?) :?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 20, 2009)

TheTyro said:


> Wow......can't say I've ever seen a picture of one of those before. That's really amazing looking. Kind of looks like a Muppet!


yea it reminds me of animal the drummer.
its needo


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 20, 2009)

its legs look like red pipe cleaners


----------



## buthus (Aug 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> He, um, "liberated" the photo from here:
> 
> http://www.dimijianimages.com/More-p19-Madagascar-p6/Megaloremmius-leo-spider-Madagascar-gallery.htm
> 
> ZergFront, lifting photos is not allowed in the AB rules. I LOVE the photo, and the animal is fascinating...but next time link to it, or get permission.


Good eye/memory.   Pic does look familiar.   


Millions couldnt be wrong! ...people like spiders!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 21, 2009)

that spida is totally sik!
cant wait to see some of those here in however many yrs.


----------



## Matt K (Aug 22, 2009)

Are they captive or imported to anywhere in the world?  It would be a great one to keep for sure.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Aug 22, 2009)

http://masoala.domani.ch/spinne.html

more photos...


----------



## Shagrath666 (Aug 22, 2009)

how big does that guy get? i have no real point of refference in the pics, such a cool spider though


----------

